# Xbox 360 DLC roundup- 13th August 2010



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2010)

<b>Introduction</b>

DLC was covered as part of the old releases threads but since moving to this section it has not been covered.
This is a roundup for the releases that happened from the 22nd of May 2010 until 13th August 2010, after this they will probably be weekly roundups unless a release is big enough to break the cycle.
To use DLC you need a JTAG hacked/homebrew capable 360 and you will probably also want the latest title updates which are available from <a href="http://www.xbuc.org/" target="_blank">http://www.xbuc.org/</a> (sometimes release groups bundle the minimum required update in with the release but not always). <a href="http://360.kingla.com/" target="_blank">http://360.kingla.com/</a> might also be of use if you are playing in these circles.

Much like earlier releases we will sideline the music game DLC (games like Lips, Guitar Hero, DJ hero and Rock Band) as it is abundant and focus instead on the other games that got DLC.

<b>Releases</b>


Spoiler



[titleLC list (all releases)]Naughty_Bear-Episode_8-DLC_DiRFiX_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Naughy_Bear-Episode_8-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Red_Dead_Redemption-Hunting_and_Trading_Outfit_Pack-BETA_iNTERNAL_DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Red_Dead_Redemption-Legends_and_Killers_Pack-BETA_iNTERNAL_DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-08-10_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
BlazBlue_Continuum_Shift-System_Version_Data_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-08-06_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-08-04_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-08-03_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-ABC-The_Look_Of_Love-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Iyaz-Replay-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Chicago-Hard_To_Say_Im_Sorry-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Bioshock_2-The_Protector_Trials-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Game_Room-Game_Pack_008_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Mass_Effect_2-Firepower_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Skate_3-Time_is_Money_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-08-03_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Skate_3-Maloof_Money_Cup_2010_NYC-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Skate_3-Dannys_Hawaiian_Dream-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-30_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-28_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-26_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-Jason_Derulo-Whatcha_Say-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Pat_Benatar-We_Belong-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Pat_Benatar-Hit_Me_With_Your_Best_Shot-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Pat_Benatar-Fire_And_Ice-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-07-27_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Alan_Wake-The_Signal-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-23_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-22_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-21_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-20_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-19_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-16_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Phantasy_Star_Universe-Ambition_of_the_Illuminus-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Daniel_Bedingfield-If_Youre_Not_The_One-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-UB40-Kingston_Town-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Mel_And_Kim-Respectable-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Cher-If_I_Could_Turn_Back_Time-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-07-20_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-The_Pretenders-Back_On_The_Chain_Gang-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Orchestral_Manoeuvres_In_The_Dark-Locomotion-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Kool_And_The_Gang-Get_Down_On_It-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Barenaked_Ladies-One_Week-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-14_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-13_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-12_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Game_Room-Game_Pack_007_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-07-13_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Forza_Motorsport_3-World_Class_Car_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-09_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-07_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-06_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-Martha_And_The_Vandellas-Love_Is_Like_A_Heat_Wave-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-The_Foundations-Build_Me_Up_Buttercup-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-David_Bowie-Blue_Jean-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Hoobastank-The_Reason-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Guitar_Hero_5-Queen_Track_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
MotoGP_09_10-Free_GP_Class_Season_2010_Update-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
PES_2010-Downloadable_Updates_2010-06-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Mass_Effect_2-Aegis_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Dragon_Age_Origins-Lelianas_Song-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Clash_Of_The_Titans-Zeus_Challenge_Quest_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Clash_Of_The_Titans-Hades_Challenge_Quest_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Toy_Soldiers-The_Kaisers_Battle-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Worms_2_Armageddon-Battle_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-07-06_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-25_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Battlefield_Bad_Company_2-Onslaught_Mode-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-02_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-07-01_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-30_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-29_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-28_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-The_Contours-Do_You_Love_Me-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-The_Temptations-The_Way_You_Do_The_Things_You_Do-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-The_Marvelettes-Please_Mr_Postman-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Nickelback-Photograph-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Crackdown_2-Pre-Order_Armor-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-06-29_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
DJ.Hero.Domination.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruck
Game_Room-Game_Pack_006_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-3_Doors_Down-Here_Without_You-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-3_Doors_Down-Its_Not_My_Time-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-3_Doors_Down-When_Im_Gone-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Coldplay-Lost-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-23_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-21_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-16_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Red_Dead_Redemption-Outlaws_To_The_End_Co-Op_Mission_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-06-22_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-18_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-15_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-14_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-10_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Metal_Slug_XX-Leona_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Defense_Grid-Map_Pack_3-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-The_All-American_Rejects-Dirty_Little_Secret-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Charlene-Ive_Never_Been_To_Me-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Death_Cab_For_Cutie-Meet_Me_On_The_Equinox-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Mass_Effect_2-Overlord-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-06-15_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-09_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-08_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-07_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Forza_Motorsport_3-Summer_Velocity_Car_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Defense_Grid-Map_Pack_2-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Clash_Of_The_Titans-Apollos_Challenge_Quest_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Boyzone-Picture_Of_You-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-The_Plain_White_Ts-1_2_3_4-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Rod_Stewart-Some_Guys_Have_All_The_Luck-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Huey_Lewis_And_The_News-Stuck_With_You-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Green_Day_Rock_Band_Export_Pack_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Game_Room-Game_Pack_005_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Game_Room-Game_Pack_004_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Game_Room-Game_Pack_003_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-06-08_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Dead_To_Rights_Retribution-GAC_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Splinter.Cell.Conviction.Deniable.Ops.Insurgency.DLC-XBOX360-dumpTruck
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-06-01_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-Martha_Reeves_And_The_Vandellas-Dancing_In_The_Street-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Jr_Walker_And_The_All_Stars-Shotgun-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Mary_Wells-My_Guy-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Owl_City-Fireflies-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Call_Of_Duty_Modern_Warfare_2-Resurgence_Map_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-06-01_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-27_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-25_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-24_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-Paramore-Misery_Business-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Elton_John_feat_Kiki_Dee-Dont_Go_Breaking_My_Heart-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Elton_John-Your_Song-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Elton_John-Crocodile_Rock-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Rock_Band_DLC_for_2010-05-25_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-21_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-20_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-19_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-18_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Rock_Band_Network_DLC_for_2010-05-17_READNFO-XBOX360-RB-DLC
Lips-Flight_Of_The_Conchords-Ladies_Of_The_World-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Third_Eye_Blind-Hows_It_Going_To_Be-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Mans_Zelmerlow-Hope_and_Glory-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Mans_Zelmerlow-Cara_Mia-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus
Lips-Keri_Hilson-Energy-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus



Non music related DLC is 39 releases 38 of which were taken care of by XBLAplus, sorting them into games they are for
Non music related DLC is 39 releases 38 of which were taken care of by XBLAplus.
Click on any of the names for links to their NFO files and sorting them into games they are for
<b>Red Dead Redemption</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3365" target="_blank">Red_Dead_Redemption-Outlaws_To_The_End_Co-Op_Mission_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3513" target="_blank">Red_Dead_Redemption-Hunting_and_Trading_Outfit_Pack-BETA_iNTERNAL_DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3512" target="_blank">Red_Dead_Redemption-Legends_and_Killers_Pack-BETA_iNTERNAL_DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
As the name says the latter two are beta- legends and killers being a multiplayer upgrade.
The first is a co-op expansion, you will probably need to start it from multiplayer missions.

<b>Crackdown 2</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3392" target="_blank">Crackdown_2-Pre-Order_Armor-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>

<b>Skate 3</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3498" target="_blank">Skate_3-Time_is_Money_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3496" target="_blank">Skate_3-Maloof_Money_Cup_2010_NYC-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3495" target="_blank">Skate_3-Dannys_Hawaiian_Dream-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
Time is money is just a game unlock "cheat", the other two are bonus locations (there is a third bonus location in Black Box Distribution Skate Park but that has not been released yet).
More on <a href="http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/games/media/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d802454108e6/?p=1&of=3&bt=0&sb=1#offers" target="_blank">xbox.com skate 3 page</a>

<b>Alan Wake</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3473" target="_blank">Alan_Wake-The_Signal-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
This is the first of the addon content available for Alan Wake- this apparently starts at the end of the main game and carries on from there.

<b>Bioshock 2</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3503" target="_blank">Bioshock_2-The_Protector_Trials-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
An "arena" challenge mode of sorts for Bioshock 2.

<b>Battlefield Bad Company 2</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3402" target="_blank">Battlefield_Bad_Company_2-Onslaught_Mode-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
Onslaught mode is similar to the spec ops missions of COD- Modern Warfare 2, respins of single player locations with goals and what have you.

<b>COD- Modern Warfare 2</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3306" target="_blank">Call_Of_Duty_Modern_Warfare_2-Resurgence_Map_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
Some multiplayer maps.

<b>Dead to Rights Retribution</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3315" target="_blank">Dead_To_Rights_Retribution-GAC_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>

<b>Splinter Cell Conviction</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3314" target="_blank">Splinter.Cell.Conviction.Deniable.Ops.Insurgency.DLC-XBOX360-dumpTruck</a>
A map pack but one that was extremely well recieved- it adds a whole bunch of even better maps to the already excellent co-op/two player modes that came with the main game.

<b>Phantasy Star Universe</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3465" target="_blank">Phantasy_Star_Universe-Ambition_of_the_Illuminus-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
Fairly far reaching expansion pack for the MMORPG. New weapons, classes, levels and more customisation of the avatars. I am not entirely sure how useful it is seen as it is an MMO game.

<b>Mass Effect 2</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3346" target="_blank">Mass_Effect_2-Overlord-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3413" target="_blank">Mass_Effect_2-Aegis_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3502" target="_blank">Mass_Effect_2-Firepower_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
The "Firepower Pack" is a micropayment type DLC for a few extra weapons and the "Aegis Pack" does the same but for armour. Overlord adds some worlds and story missions although for most it is quite short (a couple of hours at most).

<b>Dragon Age Origins</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3412" target="_blank">Dragon_Age_Origins-Lelianas_Song-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
A new sidestory for Dragon Age Origins, DLC for this game has been somewhat mixed but this is on the better side of things.

<b>Forza Motorsport 3</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3442" target="_blank">Forza_Motorsport_3-World_Class_Car_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3338" target="_blank">Forza_Motorsport_3-Summer_Velocity_Car_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
Does as it says on the tin and adds cars (about 10 in each pack) to Forza 3

<b>MotoGP 09 10</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3415" target="_blank">MotoGP_09_10-Free_GP_Class_Season_2010_Update-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
The main addition is Silverstone racetrack but it also has team and bike updates.

<b>PES/Pro Evolution Soccer</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3414" target="_blank">PES_2010-Downloadable_Updates_2010-06-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>

<b>BlazBlue Continuum Shift</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3510" target="_blank">BlazBlue_Continuum_Shift-System_Version_Data_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
Mainly for online rankings and the like- no new content.

<b>Clash of the Titans</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3411" target="_blank">Clash_Of_The_Titans-Zeus_Challenge_Quest_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3410" target="_blank">Clash_Of_The_Titans-Hades_Challenge_Quest_Pack-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3336" target="_blank">Clash_Of_The_Titans-Apollos_Challenge_Quest_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>

<b>Naughy Bear</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3514" target="_blank">Naughy_Bear-Episode_8-DLC_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a> <a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3516" target="_blank">Naughty_Bear-Episode_8-DLC_DiRFiX_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a> (dirfix)

The following releases are DLC for XBLA games.

<b>Metal Slug XX</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3355" target="_blank">Metal_Slug_XX-Leona_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
A new character for Metal Slug

<b>Defense Grid</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3354" target="_blank">Defense_Grid-Map_Pack_3-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3337" target="_blank">Defense_Grid-Map_Pack_2-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>

<b>Game Room</b>
Game_Room-Game_Pack_00?_DLC-XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus (replace ? with a number between 3 and 8)
For those new to this game room is a kind of mini arcade built into an XBLA game.
<a href="http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/games/media/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8024d530901/?of=3" target="_blank">xbox.com</a> for more on what the packs contain.

<b>Toy Soldiers</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3408" target="_blank">Toy_Soldiers-The_Kaisers_Battle-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>

<b>Worms 2 Armageddon</b>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=3405" target="_blank">Worms_2_Armageddon-Battle_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</a>
This is quite a big DLC update with new weapons, voices, maps, single player missions, forts and a so called survivor mode among other things.


----------

